# Do multivitamins cause your metabolism to speed up?



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Reason I ask is becasue for the last 2 weeks i have been eating almost the exact same thing every morning for breakfast and my snack...

Well today i took a multivitamin in the morning (it's the only thing i did differently) with my breakfast.  My stomach has been growling with hunger all morning even after i ate my mid morning snack and now again after lunch...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

Multivitamins in and of themselves do not provide additional energy (they don't have calories, which = energy). However, some multivitamins on the market are also formulated with caffeine or some other stimulant (maybe an herbal stimulant) - you can usually tell which ones they are because they are marketed as vitamins that help with weight loss or metabolism... 

Your "hunger" could be one of many things:

dehydration (are you drinking enough water? sometimes you feel hungry when you are really just thirsty)

stress (sometimes it's not hunger at all just stress)

what did you eat/do the night before...

Another way to check if you are truly hungry might be to ask yourself this:

"there is an apple on the table - would i eat the apple right now? or do I want to eat something else?" if you are HUNGRY you will eat the apple and not skip it for something else.

i know it sounds dumb, but that would help you figure out if you're really hungry or just anxious and want to eat something.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

well the mutli I took is the Centrum (walgreens generic brand) I have been drinking 1 to 1.5 gallons of water daily...

Last nigght i ate a chicken breast and some corn on the cob and a protein shake.

this morning i had another shake and a bowl of Special k cereal.  AS a midmorning snack ( i was starving) i ate a yogurt and then for lunch (starving again) I ate a flank steak by itself and water through out....

Havent taken anything with caffeine or ephedra...

hmmmm...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

and yes i would eat the apple and the stem right now...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> well the mutli I took is the Centrum (walgreens generic brand) I have been drinking 1 to 1.5 gallons of water daily...
> 
> Last nigght i ate a chicken breast and some corn on the cob and a protein shake.
> 
> ...



just a yogurt, and just a flank steak (thin steak, even if it's big with nothing else)...

and you're working out hard now...

and you're working long shifts....

I would probably guess you're not eating enough, but i don't know the whole picture so i can't really say. but i wouldn't blame the multi for making you hungry.

Why don't you post up your diet in the diet and nutrition forum, or email it to me. Let's figure out what you can improve...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> just a yogurt, and just a flank steak (thin steak, even if it's big with nothing else)...
> 
> and you're working out hard now...
> 
> ...



cause your gonna suggest a bunch of chit i dont eat   

But yes for snacks i am having yougrt until 3pm.. After 3pm, for snacks i have protein shakes, but i am still only eating three meals a day.. Im down 6 pounds in 2 and half weeks now


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> cause your gonna suggest a bunch of chit i dont eat


No i won't. I will suggest things i know you'll eat and a few you might like, and we can work around it. i know you very well, remember?



> But yes for snacks i am having yougrt until 3pm.. After 3pm, for snacks i have protein shakes, but i am still opnly eating three meals a day.. Im down 6 pounds in 2 and half weeks now



that's great - 3lb's a week, more or less, but your nutrition is not helping. you're just not eating enough so you're starving yourself, in a way. you could actually be eating more (of the right, or better things) and still lose, and not feel so hungry all the time.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

but this is the first day i feel HUNGRY like this.  Every other day I have been pleasantly satisfied...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

motopsyko32 said:


> but this is the first day i feel HUNGRY like this.  Every other day I have been pleasantly satisfied...



Well you can't figure out why unless you look at the overall picture... so hand over your diet and workout beeyotch! Let's see it. LIke i said, if you don't want to do it here on the forum, just email me. what's a big sister (and her boyfriend) for? we'll help you out.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2006)

Could just be psychological.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Could just be psychological.



That too, but i know my brother, and I'm pretty sure it's directly related to what he's eating, when and how much (or how little) of it. 28 years of history between us...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

ok basically...

Diet:

Bowl of Special K with Lactaid milk every morning and a protein shake
Yogurt for midmorning snack.
Lunch usually consists of Meat or Chicken (none fried. Usually made on a forman-like machine). No sides for lunch (might do wheat pasta here and there).
midafternoon snack = yogurt
Protein shake when i go home from work (before the gym)
Protein shake after the gym
Dinner = meat or chicken plain again on the foreman-like machine...

Workout:
Mon = Chest
Tuesday = Back
Wednesday = Basketball or legs
Thursday = Bi's and Tri's
Fri= Shoulders
Sat and Sun = basketball one of the two days...

Each day consists of 4 to 5 excercises 3 sets each.  usually 12-10 10-8 8-6


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 1, 2006)

Brother, can you repost this in the Diet & Nutrition Forum?

that's where this particular discussion belongs, not in supplements, since the topic is changing...



motopsyko32 said:


> ok basically...
> 
> Diet:
> 
> ...


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1436047#post1436047


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> That too, but i know my brother, and I'm pretty sure it's directly related to what he's eating, when and how much (or how little) of it. 28 years of history between us...



That is quite a bit of history .


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2006)

Personally, my appetite gets triggered when i take a multi


----------



## motopsyko32 (Sep 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Personally, my appetite gets triggered when i take a multi



thats what i am noticing as well


----------



## KEFE (Sep 4, 2006)

I notice that too


----------



## managemysite (Sep 6, 2006)

Depending on which multivitamin you take, yes, there may be some metabolism enhancers in the product


----------



## Lorene (Sep 25, 2009)

*Hungry after vitamin*

I had the same problem for a few weeks now with Centrum and finally figured out it was the vitamins.  When I stopped, the symptoms stopped.


----------

